# Selective Coloring Tutorial



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.thelensflare.com/docs/index.php/Selective_Coloring_Tutorial


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

awesome, now if i can get this to work on my photoshop elements 4.0 there will be no stopping me!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao 

thanks


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

maybe this will work 

http://www.graphicreporter.com/tutorials/elements_partialcolor.html


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

so how does this look?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Although I do not use Photoshop, I use the same technique. You will find that the second one is much more forgiving than the first.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

cool posts...this will really help out...thanks 3peas


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

rangerjohn said:


> so how does this look?


i'm not American and that image has big impact with me. i can only imagine what it's like for others.

well done.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Koru said:


> i'm not American and that image has big impact with me. i can only imagine what it's like for others.
> 
> well done.


thank you 
i have posted the origionals before, that is my grandfathers military funeral dec 28th 2006.

it has huge impact on me every time i see it and thought it was a good place to start trying this technique.

thanks my3peas for the tutorial again.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

You're welcome! 

Great place to start. That photo says volumes!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

rangerjohn said:


> thank you
> i have posted the origionals before, that is my grandfathers military funeral dec 28th 2006.
> 
> it has huge impact on me every time i see it and thought it was a good place to start trying this technique.
> ...


Fantastic visual impact. At least to me. Didn't I work on a photo in that series for you. Fixed a hat or something along those lines?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Fantastic visual impact. At least to me. Didn't I work on a photo in that series for you. Fixed a hat or something along those lines?


yeah i think someone said they would like to see the entire hat or something along those lines.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That photo actually speeks a thousand words. Honorable photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------

